# Tanning solution advice



## gunboy111 (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm looking for a good simple at home tanning solution. One that looked good was Trapper's Hide Tanning Solution. Does anyone know if that's a good one or have anything like that they would recommend ? Or if anyone has a homemade solution that you don't have to break the hide with that would also be good thanks


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I would suggest you contact some taxidermists.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

I tanned a deer hide this past winter with Lutan-F from Cabela's. It worked well.


----------



## gunboy111 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks I will try that




With the stuff from cabeles dis you have to break the hide or was it just saft and floppy right after tanning?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

gunboy111 said:


> Thanks I will try that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to break in all of them that I know of. A very light belt sander can help. 

My dad was and a good friend is a taxidermist so drop me a line if you have any questions.


----------



## kingfisher55 (May 5, 2010)

use borax loundry powder, works really good. stretch the hide across a piece of ply wood stake it down and aply the borax over the fat and blood wait a couple weeks and pick away at it, besure to work the hide back and forth as you pill to loosen it up and makes it soft, takes a little longer but works really well, i have two fox hides on my wall using that method and a deer hide under my 52 in flat screen. also if you want to speed up the time of tanning the hide mix the brains of the animal you kill with a salt and borax with a little bit of water mix it up to make a paste and spreed it over the hide, cuts tanning time in half but still have to keep it outside for a while due to the smell lmao.


----------

